# His and hers



## samdweezel05 (Jul 26, 2012)

This is my 2003 2500HD. The list of mods is extensive but it still gets 22mpg on the highway.







This is my wifes 2011 Escape. Bone stock but it wouldn't be if I could find a KB Supercharger for it. Too bad there not made any more.











Little family photo.


----------



## mga (Aug 12, 2012)

nice family ya got there.


----------



## samdweezel05 (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## terryknight (Sep 7, 2012)

so what have you done to it? i have a diesel habit, but never messed with a dmax


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 14, 2012)

I bought my wife the bobber closest to me and liked it so much I sold my low rider and bought one for myself


----------

